# Welche Schnurkombi zum Brandungsangeln ?



## Xantenangler (2. März 2010)

Hallo Brandungsspezis
habe da mal ein paar Fragen zur Schnur für meine Brandungsrolle. ( Daiwa Emcast 5000)
Ich möchte übernächstes Wochenende in Warnemünde in der Brandung angeln. Wie sollte ich meine Rolle bespulen ???
Würde geflochtene Schnur bevorzugen.
Schlagschnur ?? Wie lang und welche ??

Gruß aus Xanten


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnurkombi zum Brandungsangeln ?*

Ich hab auf meinen Brandungsrollen ca 200m weiße PowerPro 0,15, davor ne Schlagschnur 15m, konisch v. 0,28-0,60mm

Gruß Chris


----------



## Palerado (2. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnurkombi zum Brandungsangeln ?*

Ich habe seit dem letzten Jahr auf meinen Rollen durchgehende 0,20er Hemmingway Geflecht.
Ich habe sie bisher noch nicht durch geworfen und das mit der Schlagschnur nervte ich einfach nur noch.


----------



## Xantenangler (2. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnurkombi zum Brandungsangeln ?*

Hallo Palerado
wie meinst du das?? Benutzt du keine Schlagschnur ??
Also geflochtene direkt an Wirbel und dann Brandungsvorfach ?
Vorteil, kein Verbindungsknoten. 
Gruß aus Xanten


----------



## Hechtkiller82 (2. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnurkombi zum Brandungsangeln ?*

Warum geflochtene? Damit spielt der Wind doch mehr als mit einer Mono!
Also ich nehme seid über einem Jahr eine knotenlos verjüngte Mono! Die gibt es schon fertig zu kaufen! Und habe damit bessere Erfolge erzielt als mit geflochtener!


----------



## Palerado (2. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnurkombi zum Brandungsangeln ?*

@Hechtkiller: Ich nehme Geflecht eigentlich aus 2 Gründen:
1. bessere Bisserkennung
2. Besseres "Drillgefühl"

Ist reine Geschmackssache. Ich werfe damit nicht weiter (glaube ich).

@Xantenangler:
Ich mach das so: 20er Geflecht an einen Knotenlosverbinder in dem der Wirbel hängt. Daran dann das Vorfach.
Für mich als kurzwerfenden Touriangler scheint das optimal. Ich habe einfach keinen Bock mehr auf Schlagschnurknoten bei -2 Grad Außentemperatur. Und ich werde mir auch keine 10 Ersatzspulen mit verschiedenen Schnüren kaufen und dann beim Abriss nur die Spule wechseln. Dafür mache ich das zu selten.

Bevor ich das mit der durchgehenden Schnur gemacht habe, habe ich 15er Monotec Futura als Hauptschnur genommen und dann eine 25er Fireline als Schlagschnur davor. Aber wie gesagt. Wenn dann die Schlagschnur reißt ist das Knoten nachts ne Qual.

Daniel


----------



## degl (3. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnurkombi zum Brandungsangeln ?*

@Xantenangler,

ich vermute mal, dass das Brandungsangeln nicht zu diener Hauptangelart gehört und würde dir aus diesem Grund, den Einstieg über eine sog. Surfschnur, die sich von ca.0,60 auf 0,30 verjüngt empfehlen..............

Damit lassen sich gute Wurfweiten erziehlen und die Monoschnur ist zum Anfang(aus meiner Sicht) einfach die bessere Wahl, zumal die Vorteile einer Geflechtschnur beim Brandungsangeln nicht eklatantbesser sind und wenn, dann nur in Ausnahmefällen

gruß degl


----------



## Norbi (3. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnurkombi zum Brandungsangeln ?*

@degl....dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen#6|good:


----------



## Xantenangler (3. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnurkombi zum Brandungsangeln ?*

Danke dir degl.
Ich hätte nicht gedacht das die unterschiedlichen
Schnüre so wenig ausmachen.
Ich bin vom Feederangeln gewohnt mit geflächt zu angeln.
Dazu Schlagschnur vorgeschaltet.( halt wegen der besseren Bisserkennung und der größeren Wurfweite )

Gruß aus Xanten


----------



## Sterni01 (3. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnurkombi zum Brandungsangeln ?*

Eine Keulenschnur reißt aber schneller !
Und das immer hinter der Verdickung. Dann treiben nach nem Hacker nicht nur Vorfächer mit Haken im Wasser, sondern immer auch noch die Keule !
Ich nehme Geflochtene ohne Schlagschnur ! Ein Krallenblei von 190gr und ab geht er !!!!


----------



## degl (3. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnurkombi zum Brandungsangeln ?*



Sterni01 schrieb:


> Eine Keulenschnur reißt aber schneller !
> Und das immer hinter der Verdickung. Dann treiben nach nem Hacker nicht nur Vorfächer mit Haken im Wasser, sondern immer auch noch die Keule !
> Ich nehme Geflochtene ohne Schlagschnur ! Ein Krallenblei von 190gr und ab geht er !!!!



Ich kann das voll unterschreiben

Gehe aber davon aus, das du schon einige Erfahrungen hast und auch öfter in der Brandung angelst :m

Es ist ja nicht so, das ich was gegen Geflecht habe(benutze ich auch auf den Zweitspulen) allerdings im "Normalfall", also Brandung, fische ich lieber mit Mono, dann auch mit Schlagschnur selbst vorgebunden#6

Da ich andauernd an der Küste bin, lohnen sich die Ausgaben für gute Schnüre eher als für den, der nur mal ausprobieren will#c

gruß degl


----------



## köfi1 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnurkombi zum Brandungsangeln ?*

Moin moin,also zum thema geflochtene oder mono sage ich mal das es nicht nur geschmacks sache ist sondern wetter und wurfweiten sache.
Wir waren gestern zu dritt los,2 mann mit geflecht und ich mit mono-keule,meine zwei kollegen kamen ca 20m-30m weiter raus und fingen,ich nicht,da mir diese meter fehlten!!!!! Schei...
Bei extrem viel kraut ist wiederum ne mono besser. Also jeder für sich selbst mal testen und dann die rollen entsprechend befüllen.

Ps. 5 Butt 5 Dorsche und nen paar aussteiger.  ;-D


----------



## Palerado (4. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnurkombi zum Brandungsangeln ?*

Wo wart Ihr denn unterwegs? Ist ja schön zu hören das was geht.

Aber 20-30m mehr nur wegen der Schnur??? Das glaube ich kaum.


----------



## caruso (4. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnurkombi zum Brandungsangeln ?*

Ich benutze 15er Geflecht als Hauptschnur und ne 25er Geflochtene  oder noch dicker als Schlagschnur. Da hat man beim Wurf keine Dehnung und die ganze Sache fliegt wirklich weiter. Die Unterschiede, meine ich, sind merklich.

Gruß caruso


----------



## degl (5. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnurkombi zum Brandungsangeln ?*

Habs für mich ausgemessen, je nach Wind 10-15%. 
Aber das kann entscheiden, ob man auf oder hinter der 2.Sandbank fischt

Und doch würde ich jedem empfehlen, erstmal mit Mono zu beginnen.................später und mit "Suchtfaktor" gehts dann erst richtig los midde Anschaffungen|supergri

gruß degl


----------



## schl.wetterangler (5. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnurkombi zum Brandungsangeln ?*

Ich fische auch seit Jahen mit ner 0,20 Fireline Geflecht ohne Schlagschnur hab auch mit ner Mono Keule angefangen 0,60-0,25 aber wenn die reißt dann ja inder Regel hinter der Keule und dann kannst du die ja in die Tonne hauen oder knotest ne Neue schlagschnur an dann hast aber nen störenden Knoten an dem sich das Kraut fängt und der beim Werfen stört.Ich gehe viel in die Brandung und fische seit ca. 5 jahren nur noch Geflecht in Verbindung mit einer relativ weichen Br.rute .Ich finde die Bisserkennung ist wesentlich besser ich bekomme auch feine Bisse (Platten ) mit die manchmal ja nur eins zwei mal zuppeln und dann auf der Stelle liegen.Meine Verluste sind niedriger als mit mono wenn mal was hängt reißt eher mal ne Mundschnur der Haken biegt auf oder das Blei reißt ab(hab ne Sollbruchstelle am Blei)und nicht das ganze Vorfach ist flöten.Ich meine auch damit weiter zu werfen als mit der mono und kann auch bei viel wind leichter fischen da sie durch geringeren Durchmesser weniger Angriffsfläche bietet außerdem bin ich der meinung das Kraut sich nicht so schnell wie inder Schnur fängt wie bei mono da rutscht sie bis zur Rutenspitze das hatte ich bei gefl. noch nicht so extrem.Wichtig ist ab und zu mal ab und zu die gefl. um die doppelte Rutenlänge zu kürzen da sie bei diesen Gewaltwürfen stark beansprucht wird also ich schwöre auf Geflecht in der Brandung aber das ist Geschmackssache und über Geschmack lässt sich nicht streiten. mfg. Andreas


----------



## Xantenangler (5. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnurkombi zum Brandungsangeln ?*

Tja da scheiden sich wohl die Geister.
Ich werde mal beide alternativen probieren.
1. Rute mit Mono 45er Surfcast
2. Rute 17er Fireline mit 10m Mono Schlagschnur.

Ich werde euch berichten wie es gefunzt hat.

Gruß aus Xanten


----------



## kaizr (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnurkombi zum Brandungsangeln ?*

Ich mogel mich hier mal einfach mit rein,

ich bin absoluter Brandungsneuling und würde gerne mit gefl. starten. Denkt ihr diese Schnur wird den Zweck erfüllen?

*Shimano Antares XT Special Dyneema 0,16mm / 12,7 Kg - 300m*

Vielen Dank im voraus.

MfG Fabian


----------



## vermesser (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnurkombi zum Brandungsangeln ?*

Klar funktioniert das. Aber vielleicht kann mir einer der wirklichen Experten mal bitte schlüssig begründen, was an Geflecht der Vorteil ist. Ich muss meine Rollen demnächst neu füllen...im Moment hab ich 35er mit 60er Schlagschnur und 30er mit 55er Schlagschnur drauf...macht Geflecht wirklich Sinn...der Preis ist bei großen Brandungsrollen ja auf alle Fälle ein Faktor...


----------



## kaizr (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnurkombi zum Brandungsangeln ?*

Als Alternative würde ich sonst eine 12er Fireline Smoke nehmen, da diese beiden im Moment extrem günstig sind.


----------



## kaizr (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnurkombi zum Brandungsangeln ?*

Ich habe noch etwas vergessen, meine Rollen:

Daiwa Emblem Exceler 4500


----------



## degl (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnurkombi zum Brandungsangeln ?*

Hi,

wenn Geflecht ohne Schlagschnur gefischt werden soll, dann eher 0,20, oder mit Schlagschnur(benutze 0,35er Nonamegeflecht), dann reicht auch eine 0,12er....

In der Regel wirft man mit einer Geflechtschnur etwas weiter, so um die 15% was bei 100m schon 15m mehr sind und das kann Fisch bringen.
Beim Plattfischangeln habe ich die Bisse auch besser gesehen.

Doch solltet ihr eher richtige Brandung haben, dann ist aus meiner Sicht ne Mono 0,30+0,60er Schlagschnur besser, da die Megawurfweite nicht so entscheidend ist, und auch habe ich dann eher mit Doubletten zu rechnen und auch mit heftigeren Bissen, die dann auch eindeutiger zu erkennen sind.

Desweiteren ist bei aufgewühltem Wasser die Abriebfestigkeit von Monoschnur besser als bei Geflecht................

Ne eindeutige Empfehlung, besser ne klare Tendenz hin zu einer der beiden Möglichkeiten kann ich nicht geben, es sei denn der Aufpreis für Geflecht schreckt ab, dann lieber nur mit Mono

gruß degl


----------



## kaizr (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnurkombi zum Brandungsangeln ?*

Also ist die 12er Fireline ausreichend?

Die Farbe, nehme ich an, ist beim Brandungsangeln eher unwichtig oder?


----------



## degl (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnurkombi zum Brandungsangeln ?*



kaizr schrieb:


> Also ist die 12er Fireline ausreichend?
> 
> Die Farbe, nehme ich an, ist beim Brandungsangeln eher unwichtig oder?



Farbe ist egal............012er, dann nur mit Schlagschnur, da sonst beim Abwurf reissen würde............mehr habe ich auch nicht auf der Rolle............von der Tragkraft ausreichend, vom "Weiterwerfen" top#6

gruß degl


----------



## Herbynor (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnurkombi zum Brandungsangeln ?*

Versuch doch mal mit einer monofilen auf der einen Rute und auf der anderen Rute geflochtene Schnur, wenn Du Dich entscheidest für das eine oder das andere, hast Du einmal garantiert die richtige Schnur auf einer Deiner Rollen und brauchst nur einmal die Schnur zu wechseln.
Auf meiner DAIWA Emblem X 5500 fische ich nur noch mitgeflochtener Schnur, Power Pro 0,15 in Gelb. Damit ich sie im Dunkeln besser sehen kann. Vorallem  ist der Kontakt zum Fisch einfach super und darauf möchte ich nicht mehr verzichten. Wenn ich einen Biss habe, nehme ich die Schnur in die Hand und kann fühlen wie der Fisch an meinem Vorfach rumzupfelt , im richtigen Moment leicht anschlagen.
Meine Schlagschnur ist eine 38 Fireline, weil ich davon noch Reste habe und dafür ist sie ideal. Keine Probleme beim Werfen, mit einschneiden an dem Zeigefinger und der Knoten stört überhaupt nicht. In meinen Anfangszeiten habe ich 0,60 Monofileschnur als Schlagschnur ausprobiert und war garnicht zufrieden, wegen dem dicken Knoten.      
Du must alles selbst ausprobieren, damit Du merkst, was Dir am besten liegt und darum viel Spass beim Probieren und ein dickes Petri Heil. Solltest Du noch Fragen haben, werde ich versuchen, sie in Deinem Sinne zu beantworten.
MfG herbynor


----------



## kaizr (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnurkombi zum Brandungsangeln ?*

Vielen Dank schonmal.

Ich denke, da ich Spinnfischer bin, werde ich die geflochtene nehmen. Zu meinem Glück ist sie auch gerade im Angebot.

Ich werde das einfach mal testen und berichte dann auch vom Erfolg, bzw. Nichterfolg.


----------

